# What's the best bulb to mix with the GE 9325?



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

What's the best bulb to mix with the GE 9325?

I have two 6700k bulbs right now. Your opinions please!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This is from an old post of mine long long ago. It may still be of use to you.

1) 5000K/6700L









2)5000k/GE









3)6700k/GE









4)GE/GE


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's an excellent post and helped me figure out which ones I liked for my setup. Here's the complete post  for your reference.

-John N.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony that post is what made me decide to get a 9325!

Quite impressive. It looks like I would probably be okay with one of my 6700s and one 9325.

I just want my ludwigias to pop all nice and red. I talked to another user whose tank I saw in person and he was using 8800 and 9325 together.

Anyway, thought I'd ask and see what the general consensus is.. though I guess it is largely a matter of preference.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would agree on the 9325's with 6700's as the best combo. The typically greenish 6700's help soften the yellow/pink/blue of the 9325s.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I use one 9325 and one coralife colormax which is a bulb that has both color ranges in it...6700 and 8000k i think

I love the colors it brings out in my fish and plants. Im about due for a bulb change and will probably go with this combo again.


----------

